# Have single hung windows in mobile home, how do you clean without removing inside....



## watsonking (Oct 30, 2008)

bottom of windows come out or go up so you can use the screens, but top of windows are stationary and only way to move them is to unscrew the inside window from the frame. need to wash windows, but how?


----------

